# Permanent residence app



## alexpriceward (Aug 14, 2013)

My application for perm.res. was lodged with Min of Home Affairs, Pretoria in November 2009 but have heard nothing since. How can its progress be tracked?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Although no-one can be sure, I would bet my salary that it has been lost. You will have to re-apply.


----------

